# LONDON



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We are going to London in february to visit friends and was wondering if anyone had visited either of London cc sites crystal palaces or abbey wood.
We would like to know how easy they are to get to if approaching from the midlands?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

There is an article on Abbey Wood in this months MMM, not visited personally but looks OK!

Regards M&D


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi there
haven't been to Abbey wood, but have been to Crystal Palace - good quality as you would expect; difficult to get to, especially from north / midlands. Buses into central london, also overground trains.
Have you considered the C& CC's chertsey site? Just off the M25, so further out than Crystal palace. Whatever you do, book well in advance - weekends get booked up quickly.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

We used to stay at Picketts Lock,Edmonton,lovely site,uncrowded with golf,Muliti plex,Leisure Centre on site,bus teminus is on site and the station about a mile away.

About 15 mins from M1...........It is a council site so not to pricey either.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone know of any sites in the Croydon Area?

Can't seem to find any on line

visiting the area late Feb


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Abbey wood very good. went last november. 5 mins walk to station. Trains to Central London about every 30 mins (if I remember correctly).

nobby


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

Stayed at Wyatt's covert in the end not a bad choice, 10-15 min walk to train station, £9 for a travel pass.
Site is near a air field but we had no problems with noise.


----------

